# Ottawa Jam #3 - 02 February 2020



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Organizing another jam for the beginning of February. Although the song list will be available, might be fun to try more improvisation. No one read the song list anyway lol. 

The last one was a lot of fun. Works about to about $10.00 each for three hours of studio time and it will be held in the same place on Colonnade Road. The 2nd is a Sunday.

If you want to join us, just respond to this thread in the affirmative. I'll send you an invite with the links. If I don't already have your email, I'll send you a PM.

Juan says hi and would like your phone number


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I can come. Add me to the list.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Unless some gig comes up, I'm free for that Sunday! And hopefully no work issues!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can probably come. And this time, I'll remember to use a bigger speaker. A few newly-finished pedals that will sound interesting to folks.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Count me in...!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, less than half a day and we’ve got a good gang. Some are coming via my Facebook post too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm up for it.
I'll also bring a short scale bass, perfect for guitarists who hate playing bass.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Reminder. February 2nd, 13:00 to 16:00. 

Record Runner Studios
159 Colonnade Rd. South
Unit #6, Ottawa, ON

I'll bring some light beer. If I haven't sent you the link to the song list folder, send me a PM with your email again. I hope to do more impromptu jamming so if you're good at that, let me know at the studio and you can lead some jams.

Bring $10.00 each to pay for the studio. There will be studio mics but if you have a favourite mic and want to sing, bring it just in case. So far we have several guitarists, a drummer, bassist, lead singer and other vocalists. Will be fun.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

can anyone come and just sit in ? ( and bring the entrance fee of course )


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> can anyone come and just sit in ? ( and bring the entrance fee of course )


Sure thing. No fee needed if you’re not playing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> can anyone come and just sit in ? ( and bring the entrance fee of course )


At least bring a guitar. You never know, you might get the 'itch' to play. There are amps in there. And most of us bring extra cables so you can just plug in.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Is that guy in post #1 coming? I don't see him on the list. I bet he's got some stories...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Is that guy in post #1 coming? I don't see him on the list. I bet he's got some stories...


I talked to him for a little while. He was hired to play background music for a jewellery store in the Caribbean somewhere. He's had a wild life.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Are there new songs in the folder from last time...?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Are there new songs in the folder from last time...?


Not unless someone else added to it.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Kk. I’ve got those charts on my iPad still.

I think we can nail ‘Good’ by Better than Ezra this time!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to take a stab at the Santana/Barbieri tune "Europa". Slow, nice chords, and room to stretch out. And a change from what we've attempted in past. I can write out the chords and bring some sheets along.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sure, that’s fine with me. Its a great song. I’ll figure it out tomorrow morning, but from what I remember of it it has significantly more than 3 chords in the first section so I think a chart would be helpful.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I’m going to add in a couple of songs as well.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I'd like to take a stab at the Santana/Barbieri tune "Europa". Slow, nice chords, and room to stretch out. And a change from what we've attempted in past. I can write out the chords and bring some sheets along.


Sounds great


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zdogma said:


> I’m going to add in a couple of songs as well.


Cool. Just bring the charts or upload them to our Google Drive folder. I think I gave everyone edit rights there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I'd like to take a stab at the Santana/Barbieri tune "Europa". Slow, nice chords, and room to stretch out. And a change from what we've attempted in past. I can write out the chords and bring some sheets along.


Quick search shows the following, beautiful song. First time I've heard it.
*Europa Chord Progression*
Based in C minor, Europa has a slick chord progression that utilizes a descending cycle of suspensions, and complements perfectly Santana’s accessible melody. The chords for the “A” section are: Bb7sus4 – Bb7 – Ebmaj7 – Abmaj7 – G7sus4 – G7 – Cm. There is an inspired twist just before the “B” section, where the harmony modulates to C major (with a Cmaj7), which is mirrored in the guitar melody. The rest of the song alternates between a more prosaic minor i, iv, and v (Cm, Fm7, Gm7).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a membership in Ultimate Guitar. Mark, can you tell me if this songsheet from that site is accurate?

europa official tab.pdf


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> The chords for the “A” section are: Bb7sus4 – Bb7 – Ebmaj7 – Abmaj7 – G7sus4 – G7 – Cm. There is an inspired twist just before the “B” section, where the harmony modulates to C major (with a Cmaj7), which is mirrored in the guitar melody. The rest of the song alternates between a more prosaic minor i, iv, and v (Cm, Fm7, Gm7).


Whoa, whoa, whoa...
I ain't bringin' none of these fancy chords with me. Ya'll think I got 6 fingers on my left hand or somethin'?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa...
> I ain't bringin' none of these fancy chords with me. Ya'll think I got 6 fingers on my left hand or somethin'?


I know two out of that list lol.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Hehe you guys are killing me...pick songs from the radio...!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Hehe you guys are killing me...pick songs from the radio...!


Not much room for guitar players in rap or romantic pop. If you want to bring along a buncha guys and gals who do that, be my guest. And pretty much all the tunes suggested ARE "from the radio", just a different era of radio.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

repeat after me 
"baby baby baby OH baby baby baby"
"bust a cap in yo ass, bust a cap in yo ass"


then switch it up with 
"baby baby bay , bust a cap in yo ass" or something like that should do


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

...and a rap career is born.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is Geezer Rap a genre?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Enjoy the day boys.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> Is Geezer Rap a genre?


We can make it one. Lemee see.

Hey, coppa gonna getcha, gonna bust yer balls
Yer wheelchair is too slow for runnin' in the halls
My hommies gotta stank finger
You are gonna die
Gonna make a million bucks, that ain't no f'n lie


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Not much room for guitar players in rap or romantic pop. If you want to bring along a buncha guys and gals who do that, be my guest. And pretty much all the tunes suggested ARE "from the radio", just a different era of radio.


Ed Sheeran, Taylor Swift all pretty good guitar players with very talented backing guitarists. The older I get though, the more I 'm moving into Blues. I think this is where the most talented modern musicians are.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> The older I get though, the more I 'm moving into Blues. I think this is where the most talented modern musicians are.


 nahhh ... just that we got more to be sad , sorry and regrets for .

just an old pale male that can wail ...


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

player99 said:


> Is Geezer Rap a genre?


 the biggest/ fastest growing of the century !

followed by "heh ? what ? wait, I'll turn my hearing aid up . ( or down dear )


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I’ve come down with a mild cold, or perhaps it’s corona virus. I figure I’ll stay home rather than spreading germs so I’ll catch you guys next time. Sorry... and have fun!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Get better soon.

And in case there were any concerns, yes there *will* be salsa and chips. AFAIC, as obligatory as strings.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh man. Salsa. I picked up a two-four. Hope you feel better Mr. L-H


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Is everyone OK if I bring along a young beginner (he’s 12, drummer)? I’ll make sure he stays out of the beer.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey, he drank all the beer!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We had a really good turnout and the MHammer's BDS (Best Damn Salsa). Thanks everyone for coming.

I've organized the last two sessions, so if someone wants to do the next one, that would be great.

We need to keep the songs simple and stick to things most people would know. It's not a place to learn new material but to jam with great people, drink some refreshments and bask in the sonor bliss that is MHammer's pedal board. Who doesn't like a pedal that sounds like a struggling car engine?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So, who was who by username?
I was the bassist/guitarist/backing vocalist/drummer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> We had a really good turnout and the MHammer's BDS (Best Damn Salsa). Thanks everyone for coming.
> 
> I've organized the last two sessions, so if someone wants to do the next one, that would be great.
> 
> We need to keep the songs simple and stick to things most people would know. It's not a place to learn new material but to jam with great people, drink some refreshments and bask in the sonor bliss that is MHammer's pedal board. Who doesn't like a pedal that sounds like a struggling car engine?


It really was a good pedalboard. Stupid power-supply went wacky on me.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> So, who was who by username?
> I was the bassist/guitarist/backing vocalist/drummer.


Some were there from places other than here.
Oldjoat was observing
2manyGuitars was the bassist/singer/Gibson DC
Derek was the singer
Norm was the other guitarist
zdogma was the dude with the youngster who drank all the beer
Tom was my bro who played drums
and mhammer was the pedalboard guy


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen


Forgot to take a pic. Here's one that will have to do for now. It's zdogma in case any of you were wondering what he looked like.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Forgot to take a pic. Here's one that will have to do for now. It's zdogma in case any of you were wondering what he looked like.
> View attachment 292546


Yeah, that’s pretty close...


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I was sitting doing my impression of "his master's voice" with my one good ear.

Peter


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you youngsters had a good time. Always good to meet new players and make connections. Thats how its done.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I hadn't made the connection between Peter", Oldjoat, and a guy I was chatting with at Princess Auto several months back in the Surplus area. To my amazement, and to Pete's credit for remembering, all one in the same!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah, it was nice of Peter to stop by.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

alright , somebody say it ... "and it was nicer after he left"


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> alright , somebody say it ... "and it was nicer after he left"


Lol no but I do hope you can join us with a guitar or ukulele or even spoons next time.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

just don't ask me to sing ... nails on a chalk board is better.

a cross between tom waits , neil young and 2 cats fighting . ( and that's on a good day)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> just don't ask me to sing ... nails on a chalk board is better.
> 
> a cross between tom waits , neil young and 2 cats fighting . ( and that's on a good day)


You should start a punk rock band!


----------

